# Hoarding Disorder



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Just saw this on the Today Show... New disorder for 2013, Hoarding Disorder... I just wonder if this being recognized as a Psychiatric Disorder will be used to disarm those who are Prepping...

If you are found mentally incompetent you cannot own firearms, right?

The Government still trying to disarm the American people...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I have wondered about that.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

This really worries me. As you have pointed out, this is a perfect excuse to disarm someone who has received this "diagnosis" as well as opening the door for confiscation of the hoarded goods.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't hoard. I just keep a little extra of everything around for the summer thunderstorms that knock our power out. Or the winter snow/ice storms that can keep us cooped up for a few days. Or to get me from one growing season to the next. Or to stay ahead of the rising prices. Or.......


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I don't hoard. I just keep a little extra of everything around for the summer thunderstorms that knock our power out. Or the winter snow/ice storms that can keep us cooped up for a few days. Or to get me from one growing season to the next. Or to stay ahead of the rising prices. Or.......


Tell it to the shrink.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PackerBacker said:


> I have wondered about that.


what's to wonder about?

a control mechanism is a control mechanism


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I was reading on another forum that I use to frequent, a 'mama' type of forum... Well this one lady was desperation reaching out to folks because she realized they went an entire month without going to a grocery store or Walmart for any thing!  and she thought she needed help because she grew up very poor often hungry and just had a tendency to buy two or three of everything she needed every time she went shopping.

I almost.... Almost mentioned something, but I rarely post there anymore. I wanted to say that I was proud of her that most people wouldn't be able to survive a week in what that have in their home.

Anyway..... These hoarding show are making people think they are crazy, when in reality a little hoarding is a good thing, especially if you can go a whole month not going to the grocery store....but what other things this lady was hoarding or doing, I don't know. She just mentioned food.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I was reading on another forum that I use to frequent, a 'mama' type of forum... Well this one lady was desperation reaching out to folks because she realized they went an entire month without going to a grocery store or Walmart for any thing!  and she thought she needed help because she grew up very poor often hungry and just had a tendency to buy two or three of everything she needed every time she went shopping.
> 
> I almost.... Almost mentioned something, but I rarely post there anymore. I wanted to say that I was proud of her that most people wouldn't be able to survive a week in what that have in their home.
> 
> Anyway..... These hoarding show are making people think they are crazy, when in reality a little hoarding is a good thing, especially if you can go a whole month not going to the grocery store....but what other things this lady was hoarding or doing, I don't know. She just mentioned food.


We should start a show and make it a competition to see how long a family could go without having to going to the store or buy food. We could make a lot of people look pretty foolish when they start to panic after day 3 or 4.

My wife was hinting to her sister to start stocking some food. Her sister claimed they could go for a month or so. I laughed and asked why they have to go to the store twice a week. :laugh:

We had a snow storm about week ago and they couldn't get out. Guess who called wanting to know if I could bring them something with the snowmobile.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

if you are anywhere close, to being as mentally disturbed, as the hoarders on the various TV hoarder programs ..... you shouldn't be allowed to have even a meat fork .... if you are crapping into a plastic bag and then tossing it into a back bedroom .... you are one sick puppy


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

IW to be sure some of the ones they will show will be crazy as a nut hatch but I have seen at least one episode where they were calling some prepper type hoarding a problem. three years worth or pizza boxes with half eaten pizzas is definitely a issue. But rooms full of canned goods (yes even if some are a little out of date) is just prudent stores of emergency food. Problem is these folks go to work from their suburban homes that have no food stored in them besides the rest of the dozen eggs they had for breakfast knowing they will have to stop and get dinner on the way home. They then decide THAT is normal and anyone keeping much more than that is a kook and so set out to film and "document" things based on that predjudiced veiw. 

If I sound defensive it is probably because I"d be considered a hoarder I keep parts and peices of stuff for repurposing have food ammo soap etc, to most so called normal people I"m crazy as an outhouse rat.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

non-hoarders or non-preppers feel that no matter what they will be able to get their needs met within a day or to. fema feels that three days of food is enough to store. that's all I store. that is, three days for for 500 people. me ,myself, I, my dh, my pardner, my mate,my son, my boy, my little one,......... why do I need more?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Stayingthegame- I like your thinking! 

We have a months worth for 3 people (and my son can eat so our spare bedroom is packed). If we ever have another kid, I'm gonna have to find another place for my stores.

My husband and son are making lists and learning about so many guns they are gonna give Burt from the Tremors movies a run for his money.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If they dont see it, they cant accuse you of hoarding.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I do not consider myself a hoarder or a prepper. I just do what the voices in my head tell me to do. What was that? Buy more freeze dried food. Well okay then.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm a mother concerned about feeding her child/ren. If that means I buy chili makings or chicken rice or whatever, then so be it. Plus all the skills books, camping manuals, multi tools, etc. can always be put off as my sons Cub Scout requirements...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahh this issue again. It could happen. But my wifes grandma was and her mother is a hoarder and Im scared to death my wife will turn into one. Real hoarders are like the pizza box people mentiond above. I doubt a real opsec concerned preper would ever be labled a hoarder. There is a big difference between buying 50 broken VCRs because you just know you can fix them and make some money just like the ones that are still waiting for you to start working on them and the person filling up their shelves with labled and dated food and water. But then again I saw something on TV the other day that said that laughing or crying spontainously is a mental disorder. I have been know to laugh like crazy at work when I think of something funny becuse Im so damn board. So they will most likely take my stuff away because of that or bad spelling LOL.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I hoard forums and cats,LOL


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I do not consider myself a hoarder or a prepper. I just do what the voices in my head tell me to do. What was that? Buy more freeze dried food. Well okay then.


Tin foil hats and psychiatric meds help with those little voices!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Tin foil hats and psychiatric meds help with those little voices!


No they don't...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My hoarding disorder is nothing compared to my eating disorder. Day after day I feel this irresistible urge to eat.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Tin foil hats and psychiatric meds help with those little voices!


I tried the tin foil hat but accidentally put the shiny side out. Plus these voices are pretty loud, I may need to go with a tin foil helmet. 

I am waiting for Obamacare to kick in on the meds. Then I will pretend to be unemployed so I can get them for free.


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I tried the tin foil hat but accidentally put the shiny side out. Plus these voices are pretty loud, I may need to go with a tin foil helmet.
> 
> I am waiting for Obamacare to kick in on the meds. Then I will pretend to be unemployed so I can get them for free.


I just have to say this made me crack up! When I go on my rants I often threaten to quit my job and becom a 47%er and get everything for free lol.(no I'm not a Romney fan...more of a Ron Paul girl)


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I am trained as a "shrink" with a masters in Mental Health Counseling.


With any of the items listed as a disorder, there are very specific criteria people need to meet to be diagnosed. Usually there is a list of criteria and a person needs to meet x number of them to be considered diagnosable. For example, everyone is moody sometimes, but not everyone has bipolar disorder.

A person storing and prepping for a disaster scenario is different from a person who hoards, which often involves keeping literal garbage or unsafe items, e.g. unsanitary items like improper disposal of human waste, decaying food, dead animals. Hoarding involves a lack of insight as to how the "stuff" is impeding a person's ability to live a normal life. Prepping is just that. 

In my training anyway, just because a person doesn't fit what society says is"normal" does not make a person "crazy." Tv has marginalized prepping as being just as "crazy" as hoarding, and maybe society as a whole feels that way - but that doesn't give any ethical counselor the right to call a person insane just for doing it. 

Just my two cents. Not all of us shrinks are villains, but bad apples tend to spoil the bunch.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I tried the tin foil hat but accidentally put the shiny side out.


I thought the shiny side went out. I've been doing it wrong all this time.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

it's only hoarding if they can find your hoard. OPSEC is crucial.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your input, Bluestocking. Unfortunately, when it came to the care of my oldest son, I had experience with some of those bad apples you mention. Good to know that y'all aren't villains. (Well, truth be told, I still have my doubts, but I'll try harder.)


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I do understand, goshengirl. Most of us get into this profession with good intentions, but a) some don't, which boggles my mind, b) sadly, a lot of the systems for mental health are so incredibly broken that even those who want to help and do no harm sometimes get their hands tied, overridden, and/or dismissed.

I'm sorry your family was not helped as it should have been. Not sure where you are. But in most states the Office of the Professions govern ethics of counselors and/or social workers.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Thanks for your input, Bluestocking. Unfortunately, when it came to the care of my oldest son, I had experience with some of those bad apples you mention. Good to know that y'all aren't villains. (Well, truth be told, I still have my doubts, but I'll try harder.)


I got into a conversation with a relative who is a psychiatrist/psychologist and has his own practice as well as working for a High School. His goal was to bring patients into his practice and keep them coming in for therapy! He called them lifers and kept them mentally unbalanced for his personal income gain!


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

RevWC said:


> I got into a conversation with a relative who is a psychiatrist/psychologist and has his own practice as well as working for a High School. His goal was to bring patients into his practice and keep them coming in for therapy! He called them lifers and kept them mentally unbalanced for his personal income gain!


Reckon i'm a lifer then......down at my local watering hole. Lots of conversation and liquid medication, it's a whole lot cheaper, and I always leave in a good mood. :beercheer:


----------

